# T-Jet races around the country



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Aside from the Fray, what other T-Jet races around the US draw the largest number of racers?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

ECHORR back here in the east, races a few classes based on T-Jets.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> ECHORR back here in the east, races a few classes based on T-Jets.


I'm looking for one event, like the fray, that draws the largest number of racers


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, the ECHORR Team Challenge Race at Allentown Pa.... it draws racers even from the WEST Coast ! And even Henry Harnish attends and Races !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ECHORR Challenge Oct 9 through 12 (or maybe 10 - 12).
easy enough to find their site with a simple search.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

so the fray and the echorr challenge. those are the biggest races? any 't-jet nationals'? what is the Quarrel like?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

The quarrel is pretty fun. About half the size of the fray - 5 tracks, 30-40 drivers. Drivers do come in from all around the country.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rholmesr said:


> The quarrel is pretty fun. About half the size of the fray - 5 tracks, 30-40 drivers. Drivers do come in from all around the country.


How much $$$$ did the winners of the Fray events, the Quarrel and ECHORR Challenge win last year?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

There is no prize $ for winning the fray or quarrel, although maybe there are lucrative endorsement deals.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

I believe Wizzard gave $1000 to the winner of a T-Jet race.
I think the race was in Vegas at a toy show several years ago.
Winner Rick Jocham.
That's the only T-Jet race I've known of to pay cash to the winner.

Usually race prizes are donated and have nothing to do with how you finish.
Last place finisher can get first pick of the race prizes.

It's all for fun & bragging rights.
But if you sold RTR cars you want to win the Fray.
That is worthy of advertising.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

HOPRA based races provide cash.

Springville, NY races have a cash payout

I have been to others around the east coast that also pay.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

The Ohio Cup had about 40 guys !


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Up until a few years ago there was a $100 cash payout for winning the National Sportsman Championship along with trophies for the podium finishers. There were also goodie bags of donated prizes for all of the entrants. Some of the donated prizes could be quite valuable, like a Dremel, power supply or a race set, so things like that were raffled off.
It got to be too time consuming to round up prize donations so the cash from entry fees went for buying prizes and trophies.
At commercial raceways it is a common practice to collect an entry fee and pay out a portion of the total as merchandise certificates. I have only heard of a few tracks that paid cash.
I don't see much value in cash prizes. The people that win the big races probably have spent hundreds of dollars (maybe thousands) on their cars. When you add in the cost of travel expenses, etc. it would take a huge cash prize to mean anything.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think the HOPRA payout can be few hundred bucks for each class


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

"I don't see much value in cash prizes. The people that win the big races probably have spent hundreds of dollars (maybe thousands) on their cars. When you add in the cost of travel expenses, etc. it would take a huge cash prize to mean anything."

True dat. Just talking ho scale, the cost to build a fray car is close to $100 not including all the build and tweakage time (untold hours per car), And to compete you will need several of them. Add all the expense to even get to the fray e.g $300 round trip airfare plus a rental car and multiple nights at the hotel and those draft beers at eel river aren't free either. (The bitter is dam good). There is no way a cash payout is gonna be a key contributor to anybody attending and competing. It is all about the love of building the fastest car or driving the best race. Take it from the guy who built last years indiv fray champ car. (Heck yeah!!! But no way that happens without a great driver...chad t!). ?

Man i just love this stuff!

Ron.


----------

